# Wow, here's the answer to infertility ladies!



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Couldn't resist posting this snippet of news http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26636166 

Hmmm, I don't know, I just don't fancy it!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm I'm with you on that one Molly


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tee hee!  DH goes along with most of my miracle cure attempts, not sure he'd be up for this one though


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

My husband and I need to use a sperm donor and this kind of thing just reinforces the horrible sniggering attitude that luckily we have never have to deal with.

I know it is everyone's individual choice, but for me this is a perfect example of why I would never be treated anywhere but in a licensed fertility clinic.

Keeping a spreadsheet of the children on his laptop?  How irresponsible of him and the women and couples that choose to use him.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha he's lucky he can put the brakes on ya lol, but no I doubt if too many of us would stoop to a Jack Osbourne (ozzys son) lookalike


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes bumble bus it sounded positively creepy him peering in at his "work" in the cot  he's obviously advertising too


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

It is so weird isn't it.  It's not the fact that he is donating, I actually think that what he's doing is amazing.  It's the fact that he's doing it the 'traditional way'.

My sister is gay and was utterly desperate to have a baby with her wife.  They tried everything, but physically having sex with a man just wasn't something that they would have considered.  Equally, I could never do that.  I suppose we all have our limits, it's clearly been amazing for many women & couples.

I'm hoping that he is licensed in someway, if only to ensure that he is free from anything infectious after sleeping with so many women.


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

That's the first thing I thought of. Infections. Surely they must both provide reassurance that they're free from anything. 

I don't imagine he does it for purely altruistic reasons. Getting to sleep with so many women, no strings attached is probably appealing to many men. 
At least they get what they want out of it. 

I wonder why he's so virile?! 
Maybe he should put out a fertility man plan instead. 
At least he'll make money from it. And maybe, if he actually does have a secret, it will help struggling couples.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Urgh, feel a bit sick, surely if his sperm is that amazing a simple insemination  would suffice, but actually having to have sex with him     I don't bloody think so!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah the infection part really alarms me too, whilst I would have loved to have done it the traditional way I dont regret going with a tested donor through my clinic at all, in fact it has given me huge peace of mind.

I do "know" people who have had these guys off the internet sites turn up at their homes to give their donation in person and I suppose each to their own..


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Exactly Blondie, we all do what we have to.  It just seems a little irresponsible of the journalist though to not cover things like personal safety of meeting with donors & the health risks of the 'traditional way'.

I wonder if he is super virile, or whether many men would have a hundred babies if they had repeated unprotected sex with a hundred women at the right time of the month.

Sad that This Morning had a really responsible interview with Jessica Hepburn (The Pursuit of Motherhood - amazing IVF journey book) whilst the BBC decided to run with a bit of a freak show article.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Also the fact that in the UK there is a limit whereby the donations of each donor can only be used to create 10 families to minimise the risk of sibling relationships.

In his home country of the Netherlands the family limit imposed by their regulatory authority (ie HFEA equivalent) is 25 so this has been dramatically breached.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah makes you wonder why the media try to destroy women with crap like this? an outsider reading this would assume we're all putting ourselves in risky situations without a thought of the consequences ahead what a cheap shot


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

bumble bus he's not attached to a clinic tho so not likely much they can do about this sort of 'donor'


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

That's my point really Blondie.  I don't know why people would get treatment outside clinics when there is no protection available for either them or their child.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It's great that he's such a 'giving man' but really - doing it without a syringe....urgh, believe me over 15 years I was desperate at times, but never THAT desperate ! If he is donating for free, is he spending any of his wages having regular health screening??  Yep, my hubby was fine with us going donor route, but i think he'd have put his foot down with Ed !!

Sheila


----------

